# Does Vietnamese have tone sandhi?



## 盲人瞎馬

Does Vietnamese have tone sandhi? Specifically the northern accent.


----------



## trivatha

What sandhi is?


----------



## clamor

盲人瞎馬 said:


> Does Vietnamese have tone sandhi? Specifically the northern accent.


I don't speak Vietnamese, but a teacher of mine is Vietnamese and has worked on this topic. I shall see if I find the lessons, I don't remember if there's only assimilation or if there's a proper sandhi phenomenon.  


trivatha said:


> What sandhi is?


A change of tonal category when followed by another tone (example, in Mandarin Chinese 你好).


----------



## trivatha

Never changed tone.


----------

